# Feeding tripe



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

How often do you feed it? How much? Right now I have a tube of raw ground that is sitting in the freezer, but I'm getting what looks to be quite a bit of whole tripe. Both dogs are 90 pounds.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We don't feed it often, if ever since it's relatively hard to come by here. When we do feed it i just give a lb to him and let him go at it.. he's 60lbs :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs get it 3-4 times a week with a meal about 1/4 lb each time. If your going to feed fresh tripe I would start out with a small amount and build up from there.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Well if all goes as planned then I found a local butcher who is willing to give me all the heads/feet/tripe that he can :tongue: Is it something that could be fed every day?


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

You can feed tripe everyday as part of a meal. Personally my dog doesn't find it very filling but it is a good protein alternative if you can find it easily. Hopefully your butcher will have it cleaned out for you and chopped up. I got some fresh after a couple of sheep were culled and the stomachs were big (not as big as a cow), luckily the kill guy emptied them for me and I just took them home and rinsed them out, cut them up and put them in freezer.
I normally buy it frozen in 5kg (bags) small cubes from local petfood supplier.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I feed my dogs tripe also once a day with a meal they love it . Love your new pic


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when i remember to defrost, mine get a tablespoon every day....


----------



## Kayota (Jul 21, 2012)

You could probably feed it frozen if you could cut it lol! My dog gets frozen stuff sometimes.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I feed it sporadically. I give my little dog a small chunk. The big guys usually get half a pound or so (they eat 2 pounds a day) whenever I think to defrost it. I am still feeding them from the ONE whole tripe I got a few weeks back. I don't feed it everyday though. I feel its like anything else. Rotate!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I like to feed green tripe often...not sure why. I guess I feel it sort of "rounds out" a meal. 

So, sometimes everyday he'll get some...then skip a day or two, then add it back in again.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I like to feed green tripe often...not sure why. I guess I feel it sort of "rounds out" a meal. 

So, sometimes everyday he'll get some...then skip a day or two, then add it back in again.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Not to hijack, but is tripe rich?


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tripe can cause messy poops if intro'd too soon or too quick.

It's another food/protein? That needs to be eased into.

And yup it's rich.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think so...comparable to any red meat protein, i think.

i know that too much makes my dogs puke....

personally, i think it's because they like it so much, they just gulp it down...

either that, or it's the universe's stinky gift to dogs.

mine have only had beef tripe....so i don't know if let's say, lamb tripe or goat tripe would be less rich...in the way that lamb and goat is less rich.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I've never fed it as a meal, I like to make tripe ice cubes and feed a cube as an addition to their meals 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Most of my dogs get tripe as a portion of their meal by my old guy gets a whole meal of tripe 3-4 times per week.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Roo said:


> I've never fed it as a meal, I like to make tripe ice cubes and feed a cube as an addition to their meals 2-3 times a week.


It never occured to me to freeze it into cubes. That's brilliant.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I feed it every week, every other week. Whenever I feel like dealing with it.

I split one whole stomach between the 3 of my boys. Its goat/sheep stomach so its probably about 1 pound altogether.


----------

